# Different Kind of Hoof Crack



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

This started showing up last spring, Annie's known for relentlessly "self trimming" so I figured keep the trimming intervals minimal & it'll grow out. Well it hasn't & now I'm convinced it's something besides a simple crack. First picture is the worst affected hoof, second two are a different one. Hasn't affected soundness but does seem to lead to additional chipping although her hooves have always chipped more than the rest of my herd. Any idea's?

Edit to add: She spent most of last winter turned out in a wooded "dry" lot, most of the summer on pasture. She's fed hay/grass, a ration balancer & MSM...


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm wondering if the hoof is too dry. Without any other information I would try some hoof dressing to help get some more moisture in the wall and sole. 

JMO
Doug


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought seedy toe although I have never seen it there.
I did some checking and found this http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/showthread.php?344003-Hoof-Wall-Separation-*UPDATE-pics*
post 13 mentions seperation between the pigmented hoof wall and white line. Just a place to look.
I have never seen cracking in that location.
Has there ever been an issue with founder? 
I just wonder if there is not a lot of false sole there and if there is, maybe something in going on underneath.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

where I want to said:


> I have never seen cracking in that location.
> Has there ever been an issue with founder?
> I just wonder if there is not a lot of false sole there and if there is, maybe something in going on underneath.


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like you could trim each hoof right up to the crack, without making a bloody mess. Then you could tell if it is a false sole or not.
Any horizontal line I have ever seen, started at the coronet band and worked its way down. Such changes are generally a reflection of horse health at the time the hoof was forming at the hair line. So, I'd guess that it is a false sole or the final result of a problem from a year ago.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

It is indeed a separation of the inner/outer wall, not the white line. I'd be concerned about WLD otherwise. It's not a false sole, I've had a few of those. I'm adding a marked up picture to farther clarify - you'll notice the toes are very rounded (attempt to eliminate pressure on the cracks), the white line is back there a little ways. Never any issues with founder/laminitis, she has small feet but very hardy ones. I'm kinda nervouse about trimming away too much - partly because I'm just a horse owner that has learned to do her own trimming via mentoring & partly because for years her feet grew painfully slow (once went over a year with nothing but a little cleaning up, no trimming) until someone recommended the RB. Now she needs a decent trim at least in front every 4-6wks, even her mane & tail are growing better. But I'm not quite recovered from all the worrying, lol. Plus I have no idea how far up the split might go...


----------



## CenTexJenn (Nov 25, 2013)

False sole was my first thought too but that last picture looks like she worked on the sole and not a lot is coming off? Someone speak up if I'm wrong (I'm VERY new with hooves!!) but is it the picture angle or is the hoof wall not a uniform thickness all the way around? It seems like it could be trimmed?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Frankly, even though I hate second guess based on a picture while the onwer is right there, it really does look like a hoof that has more to be trimmed, just because there is unsupported wall above the sole, which in turn does not look much pared back. 
I have never been one for sole whittling but I think in this case, there is more than enough wall above the sole that I would not feel uncomfortable doing more trimming. I would want to know ahat is going on at that disruption.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I think you'd be wise to get a real farrier to take a look at it. Maybe Malinda or Tiempo will check in.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I'd say it's fungus. The fungus is eating up the wall fast enough it can't outgrow it. Try doing 3x a week soaks, half an hour each. White lightening, clean trax, diluted ACV or lysol soak.

But honestly, I don't think it's a big deal in an otherwise healthy foot that's kept properly trimmed. I have one horse that tends to do that. He's got very nice feet that can handle tough terrain.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm currently looking into having a "real" farrier look at it however can't expect anyone to know it all so looking around for ideas. I normally don't touch the sole, this time I just kinda cleaned up some flakiness & you can see the nasty stone bruise at the tip of the frog on the fore hoof, was investigating that a bit. I like to leave Annie a touch long (while not letting them get too long) because I like that bit of insurance, just my preference given her history of slow hoof growth...

Souterngurl - could you explain the soaks a bit more? Hot/warm/cold? Ratio? I'm incline to believe it's some type of bacteria/fungal infection at this point...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I checked with a good equine Vet on this. She is convinced that this originated at the coronet, likely a year ago. A sort of mild founder. As the hoof grew, the pressure increased as the crack got closer to the end of the hoof, causing this weak line to open up.
Can you recall a fever or sickness a year ago? Perhaps the horse got out of his stall and got into the grain bin. last year.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I would second crack as a fungal infection. Not any kind of founder.

However if you start messing with it, horse may get VERY lame or even develop more problems. Getting those meds that will kill the fungus, strong stuff way up in the hoof stratum, sensitive areas, could have the hoof hurting horse BADLY.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't know if this is related, but I thought about this thread when I read it.

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/32...r&utm_medium=lameness&utm_campaign=12-04-2013


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I don't see any reason to suspect founder or fungal infection and there is no retained or 'false' sole or WLD. 

The separation looks mechanical. 

A tendency to separate at the juncture between the pigmented and un-pigmented hoof wall happens because of the way the wall is structured, the tubules are more tightly, compactly arranged and there are more of them in the outer, pigmented wall and less tubules in the inner, un-pigmented hoof wall..it's 'softer' than the pigmented wall.

If you look at the first picture there's evidence of medial/lateral shear (in the crack, not to be confused with sheared heels, obviously).

Try to keep the trim tight, rasp it often enough that there is no torque from protruding hoof wall vs ground pressure and you should see this grow out. If it doesn't, try shoes and reset on a shorter schedule.

ETA Because cracks like this can act as an 'in' for WLD I'd run Thrushbuster around there once a week until it's grown out to kill any organisms that might try to take advantage. Make sure you use name brand Thrushbuser (made by Mustad) and not one of the multitudes of knock offs. No need to soak if you do this.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Please keep us posted as this progresses.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you so much Tiempo! That makes a lot of sense - Annie has very straight hooves & has always tended to chip the outer hoof wall, this cracking is new though. I'll start doing a weekly/bi-weekly brush up with the rasp & start with the Thrush Buster...

Will try to keep everyone updated - I couldn't find information anywhere so maybe it'll help someone else down the road...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I was looking at the crack wrong. I thought it was horizontal, all around the hoof. But now, I think, it is in a layer of the hoof. The hoof being rounded (rasped) exposing this crack had me thinking the crack went from outside the hoof straight in. Now, I see that the crack is a separated area of the hoof and likely runs up the hoof wall under the outer 1/3rd of the hoof.
I trimmed the hooves of a 2 year old Paint stud that had cracks like that. The horse has a new owner, was a giveaway. Needed more feed and is coming along well. My experience is with draft horses, never seen this. This Paint's hooves are white and very easy to file, unlike the iron like black draft hooves.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll try to get updated pictures soon. I trimmed her the next day with great results - cracks should be completely eliminated within a month or two . I basically did a normal trim then used the thin edge of the to rasp to address the cracks & rounded the wall above the cracks to eliminate as much torqueing as possible. Turns out the cracks on her front feet didn't go up very far (completely gone now). Back hooves will take a couple more trims I think, crack doesn't go all the way around anymore though! So just have to wait for the hoof to grow a bit & hopefully with careful attention the crack won't spread & will quickly disappear...

Thank you everyone & especially Tiempo for the assistance!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Your'e welcome...good job


----------

